# Adult Great Pyr female



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

5 yr old female Pyr to a good LIVESTOCK home, not near a busy road. This Pyr is excellent with poultry, tolerates goats. She is not aggressive but can be a bit shy. She was spayed after having 2 litters of pups.Raised with ducks, chickens, geese and guineas. Not leash trained. Not housebroke. Has lived outside with the stock all her life. I am moving a good distance and need to cut way back. She is a sweet girl.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey good luck! 
Here is a link to rescue, I have called them before they are good people who can help place your dog (post her on their website!)....


http://www.nationalpyr.org/neediest-cases


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

thank you


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

May I ask why not near a busy road? Does she chase cars?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Cyngbaeld said:


> thank you


You are welcome of course! I hope she finds a wonderful home...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

paradox said:


> May I ask why not near a busy road? Does she chase cars?



She never has chased cars, but she is not road savvy. She is accustomed to living a good way from the nearest thru road.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

We are a good 3 hours north of you but I will put the word out. I wish we could take her but I fear she might not be accepted by the current dog team we have. They are a pretty tight pair.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thank you. No, sometimes it is better not to bring in another adult when you have a team.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

She's been placed.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Cyngbaeld said:


> She's been placed.



YaY! I hope she has found a great new home.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, she will be guarding pastured poultry for a farm family near by. I've known the people several yrs and they will be good to her.


----------

